# Not Shearing This Summer



## Carol M. (Apr 16, 2014)

I have a 2 year old Suffolk ewe that I have shown ever since I got her when she was a lamb. As you may know, for a breeding ewe it is best if you have some wool still on them when you show so that you can shape it and it makes them look pretty. Would it be ok if I left the wool on her until after the shows? I heard from a couple of people that wool can actually cool them but I don't want to just assume anything.

The last show is the second week of August and I live in South Eastern PA. It gets to be around 90 degrees during the day in the summer (usually). I hope you can help me out! I don't want her to overheat or anything.

Thanks!
Carol


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 16, 2014)

I have done it before but, it can stress them some. I had a ram that didn't get sheared till he was 3 since he was an ornery little bugger and we just never got the time. He just spent most his time in the shade. Ewes can lose conditioning, but I suspect it is because they spent very little time out grazing.  

You will want to keep a close eye on her conditioning to make certain she is going out to graze and is getting enough. Also, you can never have enough water or shade available to her. Worst comes to worst on extremely hot days (100+) you could always offer a fan for them.

We frequently get and stay above 100 in the summer so as long as you keep an eye out for dehydration you should be fine.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 16, 2014)

When is your first show? Our shows start in July and end in September and we shear the show sheep in the beginning of April to get the right amount of fleece. We show wool breeds though.

If you aren't showing for 2 or 3 more months than she should have plenty of time to grow her wool back to a length long enough to fit. Or you could fit her out now so that you get most of the length off of her before you have the pressure of the show coming up. 

Can you show aged ewes? One of our local shows allows it, but the other shows we go to don't.


----------



## Carol M. (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you both for your replies! I think I am going to do what purplequeenvt said and just fit her out now. That way she will at least have some of the wool off. Thanks!


----------

